# do you feel a fool wearing bib shorts?



## Atyl1972 (20 Jun 2011)

guys i would just like to know if anyone feels a bit of a twit wearing bib shorts, any length and i know when you wear a shirt no-one can see the straps but still, and if you do feel a fool how do you overcome your thoughts and paranoia?


----------



## Fnaar (20 Jun 2011)

I know what you mean, but that feeling was gone within a few minutes.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jun 2011)

Becoming a roadie is a bit of an incremental process. You don't become one just by buying a road bike. 

By the time I had bought the bike, cycling jersey, padded tights, clipless shoes etc the bibshorts were just another step along the journey. So they didn't really bother me at all. Trying them on, with the straps tight across my shoulders, felt quite strange, but as soon as I got on the bike I forgot about them. 

My family seems more conscious of them than I am.


----------



## funnymummy (20 Jun 2011)

I swore i'd never wear lycra, Never.
Then I bought a pair of shorts but always hid them under baggies for years, then one day was rushing round running late, got as far as the garage & putting the bike on the rack before realised I hadn't put my baggies on, I decided I couldn't add another 10 minutes to my lateness I had friends waiting to be picked up.
I was incredibly concious all the way round the route of my bare lycraness, but everyone else was waering them & no-one shouted "Oi Wide Load" at me so I couldn't have looked that bad.
After that I started wearing the shorts on their own - But only if I was cycling in a group, never on my own.
Last winter I bought a pair of long tights to wear over my shorts on cold days, I moaned to a friedn that I felt all uncomforatable round my middle, the shorts sat about 1/2" below the waistband to the longs and after a 40 mile ride, I had two big red marks where they'd pinched & rubbed. 
He told me I should get some bibs, "No Way" was my repsonse.
After much hassle getting decent fitting shorts ( I'm very tall for a woman & have to buy mens cycling kit) I decided to bite the bullet & i'd try a pair...
Blimey! I love them, first time in years I can actualy say i'm really comfortable, No more bunching up round my waist, no more red marks on my belly...and TBH they are far more figure flattering then normal shorts, several of my friends have commnetated I look so much slimmer in them & asked if i've lost weight - I havn't.
The only downside I have found so far, is the 'complete' strip off behind a hedge if you need to go pee!


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Bib shorts - my fat wrestler gear as my son refers to them!!

I don't see them as any difference to normal lycra shorts except they have less of a tendency to roll down over your fat stomach on a road bike when you are leant over!!


----------



## Cubist (20 Jun 2011)

I can't imagine any reason to go back to waist shorts to be fair. I wear them on the commuter and the MTB. I'll put on a pair of baggies over the top if I'm wearing kneepads, but otherwise they're grrrrrreat!


----------



## NormanD (20 Jun 2011)

The simple answer is "NO" for me, I put my own comfort over any comment or opinion people might have about the way I'm dressed, after all, you don't go swimming in an Armani suit when you visit the local swimming pool.  

Dignity? what's that


----------



## Haitch (20 Jun 2011)

Bib shorts also have the advantage of covering the small of your back and your kidneys. Buy some, the only thing you'll regret is having wasted money on bib-less shorts.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (20 Jun 2011)

The bloke I once saw who put his shorts over his jersey probably should have done, but he looked as happy as could with his individual style and I didn't see the point of upsetting him by pointing out that all of the logos on his heavily sponsored top were covered up.


----------



## Fran143 (20 Jun 2011)

NormanD said:


> The simple answer is "NO" for me, I put my own comfort over any comment or opinion people might have about the way I'm dressed, after all, you don't go swimming in an Armani suit when you visit the local swimming pool.
> 
> Dignity? what's that




I'm with Norm here.....love to be comfy but what worries me most is that everyone laughs when I ask if my bum looks big in them!


----------



## perplexed (20 Jun 2011)

I've got bib 3/4 length thingies, and they're great! You just don't notice them when you've had them on for a few minutes.


My wife calls one pair my "baboon pants", because the padding is bright red, so they look funny when they're hanging on the line inside out to dry!


----------



## Atyl1972 (20 Jun 2011)

lol, excellent story real entertaining, thank you


funnymummy said:


> I swore i'd never wear lycra, Never.
> Then I bought a pair of shorts but always hid them under baggies for years, then one day was rushing round running late, got as far as the garage & putting the bike on the rack before realised I hadn't put my baggies on, I decided I couldn't add another 10 minutes to my lateness I had friends waiting to be picked up.
> I was incredibly concious all the way round the route of my bare lycraness, but everyone else was waering them & no-one shouted "Oi Wide Load" at me so I couldn't have looked that bad.
> After that I started wearing the shorts on their own - But only if I was cycling in a group, never on my own.
> ...


----------



## Atyl1972 (20 Jun 2011)

cool, yeah im going for the 3/4 too, thanks


perplexed said:


> I've got bib 3/4 length thingies, and they're great! You just don't notice them when you've had them on for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> My wife calls one pair my "baboon pants", because the padding is bright red, so they look funny when they're hanging on the line inside out to dry!


----------



## avalon (20 Jun 2011)

I am a fool so I dont realy care what others may think.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2011)

Just wear them. No one really cares what you wear.


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2011)

No, I don't give a toss about what anyone else might think I look like. There is a reason for bib shorts and that is comfort.


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Fran143 said:


> I'm with Norm here.....love to be comfy but what worries me most is that everyone laughs when I ask if my bum looks big in them!




So don't ask then!!!


----------



## Sonofpear (20 Jun 2011)

Like most people I couldn't care what people think. Just ordered my first pair of bib shorts and a nice matching jersey.


----------



## pepecat (20 Jun 2011)

Worrying about what people think, or having the waist band of normal shorts dig into you? Which is worse?
Personally I take comfort over anything else - i LOVE my bib shorts and don't give a fig what anyone else thinks. mrs pepecat calls them my mankini...even though i'm not a man....


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Once they are on with a jersey over the top, how does anyone know the difference between bib shorts and normal shorts anyway?


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2011)

I have bib shorts, bib 3/4's and bib longs for the winter. Felt a bit strange for a minute or two and then never look back. It does feel a bit awkward when you first need to go to the loo for the first time though.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Short answer no. I love them. Less chance of them riding down and me mooning somebody (yes I have done it in the past!!!) and an all round snugger feeling.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2011)

No, I think I'd feel more of a fool not wearing them on the bike.


----------



## PaulSecteur (20 Jun 2011)

I got the decathlon ones at the weekend (The 40 ones, they seem to have a really good pad) But looking in the mirror was a shock. I dont look too bad with baggie shorst over my waist shorts, but no way will I be wearing them without somethin on top.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2011)

PaulSecteur said:


> I got the decathlon ones at the weekend (The 40 ones, they seem to have a really good pad) But looking in the mirror was a shock. I dont look too bad with baggie shorst over my waist shorts, but no way will I be wearing them without somethin on top.




It's only a matter of time


----------



## cd365 (20 Jun 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Bib shorts - my fat wrestler gear as my son refers to them!!



The first time I put bib shorts on I did walk around the room clapping my hands over my head chanting "easy, easy" 

It didn't bother me then putting them on and it still doesn't. It is proper kit for cycling so no different from wearing a football top and shorts for a kickaround in the park


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jun 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Once they are on with a jersey over the top, how does anyone know the difference between bib shorts and normal shorts anyway?



They can tell because you don't have that builders' bum thing that's sometimes the unfortunate result of racing position and a slightly too short jersey.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2011)

mcshroom said:


> It's only a matter of time



Yip most folk start that way. For me I think it was being caught in that light shower on a club run in baggies and suddenly feeling like my thighs weighed a ton ;-)


----------



## zizou (20 Jun 2011)

Only time ive felt a fool was when i got a pair of white bib shorts and wore them when it was raining. Would look good in the South of France or Italy...not so good for Scotland!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2011)

Looks like I'm the odd one out, I don't like bib shorts, I have three pairs and I wore a pair this morning, but my preference would be my Lycra shorts and I don't care what people think I will even go and do my shopping in my cycling gear and I don't like my shorts down to my knees I always have to cut them down, dam it wear what is comfortable.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2011)

mcshroom said:


> It's only a matter of time



LOL Indeed


----------



## Globalti (20 Jun 2011)

I enjoy wearing bib shorts, they are pretty flattering!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jun 2011)

I've got a pair and worn them once - on the subzero FNRttC to Southend. I don't like them. They look silly. If I ever do a subzero night ride again I might wear them again, but, otherwise, no.


----------



## evilclive (20 Jun 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Blimey! I love them, first time in years I can actualy say i'm really comfortable, No more bunching up round my waist, no more red marks on my belly...and TBH they are far more figure flattering then normal shorts, several of my friends have commnetated I look so much slimmer in them & asked if i've lost weight - I havn't.
> The only downside I have found so far, is the 'complete' strip off behind a hedge if you need to go pee!



How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Can you not do the arm inside jersey and unhook bib shoulder move? I have got it down to a fine art now 


evilclive said:


> How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.


----------



## philipbh (20 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.



Here is one solution from Etxeondo - single strap "up the middle"

http://www.gbcycles.co.uk/product/34195/Etxeondo_Sbaren_Black_Womens_Bib_Short


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Jun 2011)

philipbh said:


> Here is one solution from Etxeondo - single strap "up the middle"
> 
> http://www.gbcycles....omens_Bib_Short



- and here is the (well known) Assos solution bib tights !


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2011)

philipbh said:


> Here is one solution from Etxeondo - single strap "up the middle"
> 
> http://www.gbcycles....omens_Bib_Short






youngoldbloke said:


> - and here is the (well known) Assos solution bib tights !



I prefer the Assos solution ;-)


----------



## Atyl1972 (20 Jun 2011)

lol 


cd365 said:


> The first time I put bib shorts on I did walk around the room clapping my hands over my head chanting "easy, easy"
> 
> It didn't bother me then putting them on and it still doesn't. It is proper kit for cycling so no different from wearing a football top and shorts for a kickaround in the park


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jun 2011)

I've got Endura, DHB & Lusso bib shorts, 3/4's & longs which are all very comfy but I was given a pair of Assos (I wouldn't pay for them) and I can only wear them with a base layer under 'cos otherwise the straps chafe my nipples!


----------



## gavintc (20 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.



My wife has a couple of pairs of female bibs in which the front panel comes up to boob height. She got them in Majorca and I cannot remember the name. She loves them, but admits having a pee is a struggle.


----------



## blockend (20 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like I'm the odd one out, I don't like bib shorts, I have three pairs and I wore a pair this morning, but my preference would be my Lycra shorts and I don't care what people think I will even go and do my shopping in my cycling gear and I don't like my shorts down to my knees I always have to cut them down, dam it wear what is comfortable.




I'm not a fan of bib shorts either, though I own a few pairs of bib shorts and longs. In fact elasticated clothing that moves _with you_ is pretty irritating and not especially warm. Much prefer baggies or old style fleece shorts that allow a little air round the nadgers to shrink wrapped puppies.


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Jun 2011)

I wish i'd known about female bibshort posing when I was a kid as it sure as hell beats the Littlewoods catalogue lingerie section.


----------



## teletext45 (20 Jun 2011)

i realised how awsome bib shorts are, after doing long rights with regular shorts cutting into my stomach bib shorts were a revelation. With regards go lyrica, any roadie you see ( just about) is dressed in a similar fashion so by not wearing lycra you stand out more then wearing the lycra gear. 

andy


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jun 2011)




----------



## pepecat (20 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.



I wear men's bibs (i'm female) and don't find the strap irritating at all. I find when i'm sitting on the bike there's a bit of 'slack' in the top half of the shorts, so i don't find the straps tight over my chest at all. I'm not the largest up top, but even so, I've never found mens bibs to be irritating.


----------



## funnymummy (20 Jun 2011)

evilclive said:


> How do they work with breasts? My wife looks at bibs and says no way, the straps will interfere in an irritating fashion.



Like Pepecat I wear mens (again all to do with having a long body) I haven't found the straps to be a problem, I normaly wear a sleeveless compression top underneath them rather then a bra/sports bar so there's nothing to realy snag or chaff on.
I've pair of 3/4 lengths, and I can't imagine riding (my road bike) in anyhting else now - If i'm going to wandering around town/shops then I might put a my long altura shorts over the top.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jun 2011)

All my leggings, 3/4 and the full length ones have the bib top, I wouldn't wear anything else.


----------



## chewy (20 Jun 2011)

Lets get one thing straight, in full lycra kit, as soon as your off your bike you look like a tit! FACT!






First time I tried on my bib shorts in the bedroom the wife nearly died laughing (as did I when she tried them on - nipples in or out?  ).

But they are _really _comfy and I'm only wearing them for riding so I dont care if someone laughs....truth is if they laugh, they are probably of the unfit type and thus not understand te reasoning (plus you can point out that they can barely get on a bike, let alone cycle the number of miles you do!).


If you like them, find them comfy then balls to anyone else (just embrace the silliness, and it wont get to you anyway).






off now, all this talk of women of the opposite sex in lycra is getting me all unnecessary !


----------



## Slaav (20 Jun 2011)

I would have no hesitation whatsoever in recommending bibs to everyone - at least to try them.....

Anyone who has not tried them and is worried (as above) then forget it! Most look daft in Lycra in any surroundings but at least on a bike you have an excuse  

And is there a reason that there are loads more men in lycra than girls?  

Lastly, I would suggest comfort over form every day and from day 1, mine were christened 'Big Daddies'..... the shame......





ps - At least I am not well over 18st anymore! And a rugby playing Prop mate of mine has several pairs of them - Bid Daddies indeed


----------



## Atyl1972 (21 Jun 2011)

lol. nice one chew 


chewy said:


> Lets get one thing straight, in full lycra kit, as soon as your off your bike you look like a tit! FACT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atyl1972 (21 Jun 2011)

I've today received the thigh bib shorts, free with cycle magazine and they are pretty cool and yes a i may feel a bit of a plonk as the missus laughs but the seem very comfy and with a shirt on anyways no need to feel like a fool, well pleased anyways, now for the 3/4 bibs, any ideas anyone especially for comfort, was looking at dhb from wiggle as they're pretty decently priced?


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jun 2011)

chewy said:


> Lets get one thing straight, in full lycra kit, as soon as your off your bike you look like a tit! FACT!



What! You mean beer bellied blokes waddling around in Man U shirts and over-the-knee baggy cargos is THE way to look? Give me the mean, lean Lycra look anyday .

I am very happy to go to the supermarket in cycling kit on the way home from a ride, and the garage too. Lycra looks good and does the job, and bib shorts/longs just do the job even better!


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Jun 2011)

Hmmm...

I may try them one day... But will have to be when I put the bike in the car and go somewhere no one knows me.

Something for the south Birmingham social ride to look forward, eh?


----------



## ironman (21 Jun 2011)

Hi
Just bought a pair - 16 miles home - an amazing difference, incredibly comfortable, I won't be wearing shorts again!!


----------



## lulubel (21 Jun 2011)

I've never tried bib shorts, and probably won't, to be honest, unless I move to a much cooler country. It has nothing to do with feeling like an idiot - I don't care as long as I'm comfortable. But it's so hot cycling here, I certainly wouldn't want even another part of a layer under my jersey, and I already wear running rather than cycling jerseys because they keep you cooler.


----------



## Holdsworth (21 Jun 2011)

Looking at getting pair of bib shorts to see how they feel in comparison to my regular waist shorts. I'd either have the DHB Pace or the Tenn bibs, decisions decisions, the DHB ones are £42 and the Tenn ones are £18. Which would you choose?


----------



## pepecat (21 Jun 2011)

PaulSecteur said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I may try them one day... But will have to be when I put the bike in the car and go somewhere no one knows me.
> 
> Something for the south Birmingham social ride to look forward, eh?



Ahhh....south brum eh?...... I 'll keep an eye out for you......


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jun 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Looking at getting pair of bib shorts to see how they feel in comparison to my regular waist shorts. I'd either have the DHB Pace or the Tenn bibs, decisions decisions, the DHB ones are £42 and the Tenn ones are £18. Which would you choose?



I have tried both and prefered the Tenn bib pros at £22.99 I also prefered them over the lusso and the shutt bibs and they are nearly twice the price.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jun 2011)

Slaav said:


> Lastly, I would suggest comfort over form every day and from day 1, mine were christened 'Big Daddies'..... the shame......



Simply stop wearing a sparkly pink top hat as well as your bibs. PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## exbfb (21 Jun 2011)

PaulSecteur said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I may try them one day... But will have to be when I put the bike in the car and go somewhere no one knows me.
> 
> Something for the south Birmingham social ride to look forward, eh?



Sod that for a game of soldiers.
Get them on and get out there.

You should remember that the first thing a "civilian" does when they see a cyclist is wearing the kit is look the other way as fast as possible. they don't want to get caught looking somewhere they think they shouldn't.

I have a theory that you could write anything you wanted on your kit and nobody could tell you what it said, so busy were they looking away. There's a fella in our office who because of how the door swipe cards work has to walk through the floor fully kitted to get to the showers. You hear him clip clopping along the floor and everyone but everyone looks the other way. I don't see him stopping any time soon and there is no reason for him to do so either.


Anyway, bib stuff be it shorts or longs is indeed very comfortable IMHO.
I just stick a jersey over the top and away I go. Suits me fine.

P.s. hat off to the 7 or 8 roadies I passed today in the pouring rain between Abington and Symington.
Hard core lads, hard core.


----------



## Holdsworth (21 Jun 2011)

exbfb said:


> You should remember that the first thing a "civilian" does when they see a cyclist is wearing the kit is look the other way as fast as possible. they don't want to get caught looking somewhere they think they shouldn't.



Not around here anyway, all I get is some strange looks from the warehouse lads as I walk by the smoking shelter at work. I guess this doesn't happen anywhere else then or are handballers and forklift drivers not civilians?


----------



## exbfb (21 Jun 2011)

They must find something attractive...


----------



## chewy (21 Jun 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> What! You mean beer bellied blokes waddling around in Man U shirts and over-the-knee baggy cargos is THE way to look? Give me the mean, lean Lycra look anyday .
> 
> I am very happy to go to the supermarket in cycling kit on the way home from a ride, and the garage too. Lycra looks good and does the job, and bib shorts/longs just do the job even better!



Fair comment! At least we can actually _do _the sport we follow!!!













Holdsworth said:


> Looking at getting pair of bib shorts to see how they feel in comparison to my regular waist shorts. I'd either have the DHB Pace or the Tenn bibs, decisions decisions, the DHB ones are £42 and the Tenn ones are £18. Which would you choose?





I have alot of Tenn stuff, including the bib shorts, and find it excellent


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2011)

exbfb said:


> You should remember that the first thing a "civilian" does when they see a cyclist is wearing the kit is look the other way as fast as possible. they don't want to get caught looking somewhere they think they shouldn't.


That explains SMIDSY, or does it  I think I've had more SMIDSY's whilst wearing non lycra clothes.


----------



## 515mm (22 Jun 2011)

Was halfway changed at work to ride home and just happened to be wearing just a baselayer, kneewarmers, pants and socks as one of my collegues appeared.

"Oh you are F****** kidding me!" he cried

"Eh?" says I

"You're not going home like that? Please tell me you're not going out like that!"

The look on his face!


----------



## Atyl1972 (22 Jun 2011)

ok ok lulubel, no need to rub the fact that youve got gorgeous weather over there,lol lucky girl 


lulubel said:


> I've never tried bib shorts, and probably won't, to be honest, unless I move to a much cooler country. It has nothing to do with feeling like an idiot - I don't care as long as I'm comfortable. But it's so hot cycling here, I certainly wouldn't want even another part of a layer under my jersey, and I already wear running rather than cycling jerseys because they keep you cooler.


----------



## MoG (22 Jun 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> I wish i'd known about female bibshort posing when I was a kid as it sure as hell beats the Littlewoods catalogue lingerie section.




LOL! +1 !!!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (22 Jun 2011)

Like the Doctor says " Bow ties are cool...", bibshorts are IMHO, cool for summer wear. The only drawback is an embarassing tan line on your legs  .


----------



## supercooper (22 Jun 2011)

i feel fine wearing mine


----------



## ajb (22 Jun 2011)

I dont care what people think/say,

I wear mine, bib shorts when warm, bib tights when cooler every single day to work.


----------



## Glover Fan (22 Jun 2011)

I personally don't get the thought process that "lycra" looks uncool. I love wearing my lycra, I wear it even when riding a MTB. Perhaps it is cause I don't give a fig what people think. I just pretend that the girls think I look sexy. Girls love confidence.


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2011)

Bib shorts = comfort. End of story.


----------



## Borbus (15 Jul 2011)

I don't think I look silly in bib shorts.  And they're so much more comfortable than waist band shorts or non-lycra.

But I do get a bit paranoid about wearing them for two reasons: 
Are they see through in the back?  I've stretched them with my hand and I'm unable to see my hand through them but I don't know... 
What if they tear while I'm out for whatever reason?  Since the bib shorts are my only layer it's them or nothing!

Is this paranoia in any way justified?


----------



## Borbus (15 Jul 2011)

exbfb said:


> You should remember that the first thing a "civilian" does when they see a cyclist is wearing the kit is look the other way as fast as possible. they don't want to get caught looking somewhere they think they shouldn't.



Not in my experience... first time I went out in my bib shorts there was an accident or something on the way back causing big queues, I decided to dismount and use the pavement for a short distance instead of wait in the queue, a woman walking the opposite direction took a very obvious and lengthy glance at my crotch area. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Jul 2011)

Borbus said:


> I don't think I look silly in bib shorts. And they're so much more comfortable than waist band shorts or non-lycra.
> 
> But I do get a bit paranoid about wearing them for two reasons:
> Are they see through in the back? I've stretched them with my hand and I'm unable to see my hand through them but I don't know...
> ...



Would be the same with any cycling shorts though surely?


----------



## Borbus (15 Jul 2011)

Yes it would be the same... I guess I'm just paranoid about only wearing one layer of shorts. Before I'd worn baggies or normal shorts + underwear.


----------



## rowan 46 (15 Jul 2011)

serious cyclist gear






















They look pretty serious to me


----------



## endoman (15 Jul 2011)

Just got my first pair today, dead comfy, love em, went on pub ride with them, few pints in pub with full lycra, helps to live out in the country! 

Will only buy bib shorts in future.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2011)

I look like a twunt anyway, bib shorts merely add to the twunt image.

WGAF


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2011)

No, I would not like to feel a fool wearing bib shorts.

I prefer men who are intelligent.


----------



## colly (15 Jul 2011)

Speicher said:


> No, I would not like to feel a fool wearing bib shorts.
> 
> I prefer men who are intelligent.




tsk tsk tsk .................behave yourself !


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2011)

Speicher said:


> No, I would not like to feel a fool wearing bib shorts.
> 
> I prefer men who are intelligent.





Somebody had a glass of babycham tonight?


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2011)




----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2011)

potsy said:


> Somebody had a glass of babycham tonight?




Cava brut


----------

